# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  دستورات کاربردی در F#‎

## setayesh20

سلام 
من چند تا سوال و دستور کاربردی در زمینه F#‎ داشتم. اگه امکان داره سریع منو راهنمایی کنید
1- آیا این زبان بین حروف کوچک و بزرگ تفاوت قایل است؟
2- انواع داده ای در F#‎
3- تعریف متغیر در این زبان
4- کاربرد کلمه کلیدی let
5- نحوه تعریف تابع
6- ساختار حلقه ها و نحوه تعریف آنها
7- آیا می توان به صورت شی گرا نیز در این زبان برنامه نویسی کرد؟
8- کاربرد عمده و متداول این زبان در بخش های مختلف
با تشکر

----------


## setayesh20

یعنی هیچ کس جواب حتی یکی از سوالارو هم بلد نیست؟

----------


## ROSTAM2

بهتره از MSDN استفاده کنید

----------

